# RAF Honiley 2014



## essexgunner2003 (Jan 14, 2014)

I was recently alloud access to part of RAF Honiley and took these photos.

Brief history:
Royal Air Force Station Honiley or RAF Honiley is a former Royal Air Force station located in Wroxall, Warwickshire, 7 miles (11 km) southwest of Coventry, England.

The station closed in March 1958, and after being used as a motor vehicle test track, it has been subject to planning permission from the Prodrive Formula One team for development of their Fulcrum test and development facility however this has been cancelled.































































As you can tell from the last photo this is not the sort of place you would want to try braking into, security is very good here.

If you want to see my entire set (72 photos in all) click here: Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice one, cheers for sharing! 



> As you can tell from the last photo this is not the sort of place you would want to try braking into



Good to hear, we don't break into anywhere


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 14, 2014)

Great set of photos,thats the first EWS sign I,ve seen in ages.


----------



## Crasstoe (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm coming next time if work allows!


----------



## essexgunner2003 (Jan 15, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Great set of photos,thats the first EWS sign I,ve seen in ages.



What does EWS stand for?


----------



## krela (Jan 15, 2014)

Emergency Water Supply


----------

